# shiny tiny



## andees78 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good day
I want to thank the forum for this great achievement.

The big one 0.6 gram is melted foils without refinning.
The smaller, which am very proud of, is 0.15 gram,refined.

I would never reach this result without your kind help.
Now am armed with knowledge and waiting to gather scrap, and hoping to show you
a 10 grams next time.

Cheers


----------



## plamenppp (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a start! I remember my first one - pink and small  Keep training and reading.


----------



## andees78 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks Plamen


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 18, 2011)

plamenppp said:


> This is a start! I remember my first one - pink and small  Keep training and reading.



My first was pink as well! haha


----------



## Noxx (Sep 20, 2011)

I really like your tiny one!


----------



## andees78 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks Noxx


----------

